# New member seeking a wireless DMX tablet control for 3 RGBWAU fixtures



## robbiemartin (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi members,

Thank you for being here. I work for a small venue that does weekly 1-2 person performances and I need easy to operate general lighting control. Im integrating 2 RGBWAU pars with a 9 cell RGBWAU washer in the middle pointing to the stage area. Boss doesnt want to run DMX cable. So Im trying to find the right wireless DMX solution for sending scene commands from a tablet that wont confuse an average, non-techy person. Short of overkilling with a PC running Hog4PC outputting to a wireless DMX module and hacking receivers to keep them powered and integrating commands to Hog via TouchOSC, Im lost. All of the solutions I have found (Chauvet, DMXCat, Luminair) have programming capabilities that are prominent in their apps along with scene buttons, which would confuse the bartenders/DJs. Im not sure even such an animal exists, but if any of you know of a secret solution I am all ears! 

Thank you in advance,
Robbie Martin


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 3, 2021)

SoC-It™

Wireless DMX controller SoC-It is 100% engineered & manufactured in Wisconsin & is Blizzard Lighting's very own battery-powered, WiFi enabled Art-Net / sACN to DMX control solution (3-pin, 5-pin) -- powered by its free companion app At Full, available at The App Store and Google Play Store; app...



www.blizzardpro.com





There are several apps that support E1.31 over wireless ethernet. Those could be used to cobble together an app -> WAP -> sACN-to-DMX node -> fixture connection.


----------



## robbiemartin (Feb 3, 2021)

sk8rsdad said:


> SoC-It™
> 
> Wireless DMX controller SoC-It is 100% engineered & manufactured in Wisconsin & is Blizzard Lighting's very own battery-powered, WiFi enabled Art-Net / sACN to DMX control solution (3-pin, 5-pin) -- powered by its free companion app At Full, available at The App Store and Google Play Store; app...
> 
> ...


hey @sk8rsdad thank you! I was actually looking at the blizzardpro earlier this morning and it is a contender.


----------



## dbaxter (Feb 3, 2021)

For inexpensive, how about this - combined with our Cue Player Lighting or Cue Player One software?


----------



## robbiemartin (Feb 3, 2021)

dbaxter said:


> For inexpensive, how about this - combined with our Cue Player Lighting or Cue Player One software?



Unfortunately I need a transmitter/receiver system that isnt battery powered. Do you know if the Lixada units run while plugged in? or is the adapter only for charging? I cant find documentation about that.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 3, 2021)

All of the wireless DMX that I have touched with the power plug jacks runs directly off the power plug if you have it plugged in. And you might want to look at ... I think that there is a version of qlab for the Mac that is both free and knows how to do DMX, but I'm not positive. That assumes you have a Macintosh of some type of available. Or, as mr. Baxter notes, his program runs on Windows.


----------



## dbaxter (Feb 3, 2021)

That link was intended more as a pointer to that class of transmitter/receiver equipment. You'll find a myriad of similar models, both battery and plug-in, with a little Google search. BTW, I've used similar pairs from Donner in several shows with great success (read- no dropouts).


----------

